# mother rejecting kids



## cyborgoat (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a mother rejecting 2 kids 2 weeks old. What can I do?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she rejecting? Describe what she is doing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she isnt letting them nurse you can hold her and make her. Was she being a good mom before? was she recently let out with the herd?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Were the kids disbudded? 

I'd get her in a small area where she can't go too far from the kids and hold her for nursings. Hopefully after awhile she'll figure it out and realize these are her kids.


----------



## cyborgoat (Feb 4, 2013)

She has always been a good mother. She has always had 2 kids but this time she had 3 the runt managed to get out of the pin and wonder off lost her. She wasn't letting the runt nurse from the start we had been holding mom to feed it. Then next we knew she started reject ing all 3. Even sense the runt has been gone the other 2 r having trouble for mom to stay still for them to nurse. I have them in a 4x7 pin in a barn. Mom eating fine milk is good. Still holding to feed the 2, 2 - 3 x aday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wondering if the missing kid is throwing her off. 

Keep at it, hopefully she will take to them again


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Do what you feel is right. I had a doe that I felt wasn't doing a great job with her only kid so I pulled it and I'm now bottle feeding her...


----------

